# Breeders in west/central WI



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone here has any recommendations for breeders in central WI or western WI? We are looking for a family pet. I have heard conflicting opinions on show/performance and which ones make the best family dogs. We do not hunt so that is not a priority for us. I prefer the look of show dogs but a good temperament is most important. I've checked out the WI chapters of GRCA but it seems like they haven't been updated recently and they are more eastern and southern WI. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Candy Nee at Forever Goldens


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

What is your time frame for a puppy? 

I am planning a spring/summer litter, and have a friend who is also on track for that timing. There is at least one litter on the ground in the Minneapolis area that I know of, but I don't know if there are puppies available, or if they have all been placed already.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.sunshine-goldens.com/

Top Flight Golden Retrievers - Wisconsin

Here are 2 breeders in WI. My BaWaaJige came from Topflight.


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

May I suggest DICHI GOLDENS. Many of us on this forum have 1 or more of their pups/dogs. They are located in Portage WI. Wonderful knowledgeable breeders. I think their next pups are suppose to be ready to go in Feb. Check out their site.


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks, I will check them out this weekend. We are hoping to get a puppy within the next six months or so. I am meeting with MVP Goldens MVP Most Valuable Pet - Golden Retrievers - Home Pagethis week. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

dichigoldens.com
hyline-llc.com
absolutgoldens.com
summitgoldens.intuitwebsites.com

No experience with MVP but looking at their litter that was just born, eye clearances listed for both sire & dam on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals are not up to date - Robin's last one is March 2010 and sire's is April 2010. Eyes must be examined yearly. They may have not sent in the 2011 form to CERF - best to ask about whether an updated exam was done in 2011 and to see the copy.

Good luck in your puppy search!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Our new puppy is from Linda at Tahnee Golden Retrievers and we are very happy with our little girl and with Linda as a breeder.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Thegoldenclaa said:


> Thanks, I will check them out this weekend. We are hoping to get a puppy within the next six months or so. I am meeting with MVP Goldens MVP Most Valuable Pet - Golden Retrievers - Home Pagethis week. Anyone have any experience with them?


 
Sue at MVP does a very good job with her puppies. (I have known Sue for at least 20 years.) 


Top Flight Retrievers should have a litter ready in about 17 weeks.



I don't think Sunshine Kennels has a litter in the works at this time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would be banging on Linda's door ( Tahnee) on bended knee!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I would be banging on Linda's door ( Tahnee) on bended knee!


Yep, me too!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck with your search, you sure are fortunate to live in an area with so many highly recommended breeders within easy driving distance. Having a rec from the folks who took the time to respond here goes a long way with me. Can't wait to hear what you decide!!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

The MVP litter information is for a litter from last year, they don't have a litter this year.

The OP needs to determine the type of golden she wants - does she want a performance golden, a golden who can do therapy work, a family pet, a field golden etc. The options she is being given encompasses all these options.


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

rhondas said:


> The MVP litter information is for a litter from last year, they don't have a litter this year.
> 
> The OP needs to determine the type of golden she wants - does she want a performance golden, a golden who can do therapy work, a family pet, a field golden etc. The options she is being given encompasses all these options.


We are looking for a family pet. We aren't hunters and do not plan on showing the dog however we are looking forward to do classes with the dog.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Just make sure you communicate your expectations to your breeder-activities you like to do with the dogs, overall activity level of your family, classes and/or titles you would like to accomplish. Also, make sure you know the "look" you are most attracted to-there are a lot of different "styles" of Goldens. I always want people to come and meet my dogs before they decide on a breeder-to make sure they like the personality and look of my dogs.

The breeder should be able to tell you if they think the litter will match your expectations. The good breeders will match you to a puppy,and be honest with you if they don't think one of the puppies will meet your needs.


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! You've given me a lot of information. I would have replied faster but our internet was down for a long time.
I met with MVP and asked her about the eye clearances. She has them and thought they were submitted but said she would double check. She is planning a litter between Hoops and Libby. 
We are looking at different breeders as well that you all suggested. There is so much information out there it feels a little Greek to me and very confusing. But I'm confident that we'll figure it out and find the right dog for us. Now, we just have to figure out wether that will be a performance or confirmation based dog:uhoh:


----------

